# Acer X1261P replacing Condensor lens..



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi All,

It has been a while since I posted here and almost forgot about this wonderfull resource here. I built my first DIY Sub here and am still enjoying it massively..

Well onoto business, I have a Acer X1261P DLP PRojector and I had it meltdown literlay.. I had the dreaded Dark Spot on the picture problem happen.. I took it apart and found the Condensor lens in the Optical Engine Module had been fried, I will post some pics of it..

Now I am trying to source the part for it and was wondering if anybody knew where I could get a Glass replacement lens for this Projector.. I know about ebay but was wondering if there was an lens manufacturer I can contact to get a glass replacement??

*EDIT: I found some links in the Sticky above. Emails have been sent but will be a while as it is the July 4th holiday weekend..*

I am unsure of the part number as I had found the service manual and in there they show the lens but in the description it states it is the assembly relay module??

I will post a shot of the manual the part is #2 but listed in the description I believe it has the wrong description??


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Well none of the companies I contacted even listed the part or did not return my Emails.. I just bought the replacement lens off ebay and hopefully I will be able to reassemble it and get it back to fully functional..

The only problem I forsee is the light tunnel and if I installed it the correct way, I am going to recheck the service manual and see if I can see what the orientation of it is in the module.. Wish me luck..


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Some light engines have the parts marked on one side. You might look at the other components and see if there is a mark on one side that is consistently oriented with respect to the light path.


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Well form what I see it does not appear to be any markings in relation to the light path.. I did check the manual and it looked like the one end when to the edge like in the picture #6 is the light tunnel..

I should be getting the piece in todays mail. At least that is what the tracking number reported to be delivered by end of day today Tuesday..

Also the way the light tunnel looked it went in the way I placed it or at least I hope it did.. we shall find out later today after I assemble it and see if it was right..


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I got the part today and installed it. when I fired up the Projector it had a dark area top right of the picture.. I think I did not install the lens correctly and it is at too much an angle causing a shadow..

I am going to take it apart again tomorrow and will realign it hopefully I will get it readjusted correctly but so far it looks promising..


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Well after early morning surgery of the Light module I rectified the issue I had and I am now back in operation fully..

I am glad I was able to fix this issue..


----------

